# Bontrager SSR Wheelset - Advice



## kirbster1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone know the actual weight of these? They came stock on my 08 Lemond Tourmalet. I have about 2500Km on them and they are still relatively true. The roads where i live are pretty rough. I am curently 225Lb hoping to get closer to 200 this year (190 would be great!).
I have been looking at the Neuvation M28SL wheels as a possible replacement for these as they seem like a fantastic deal for their weight. General opinion is they are strong and roll well.

The question is, would i notice a 400-500g loss in wheelset weight? I am a poor climber as it is, would lighter wheels help?

Thanks.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

yes,yes.

SSR's are a low end wheel. I took them off my wife's bike and use the rear now for my trainer. Heavy and flexy and spin up slow. I replaced them with Zipp team issues I got for a song which spin up fast and are much stiffer.


----------



## kirbster1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just ordered a set of M28SL's from Neuvation. I hope i am as happy with them as everyone else seems to be.


----------

